# Gunter Wilhelm, cutlery, anyone?



## raymo76 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey guys I saw a nice looking 12" carving knife at Costco today by Gunter Wilhelm, cost is $35 with a limited lifetime warranty. They're there till Sunday, I was just checking here first before I did a google search to see if they're good stuff.


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 2, 2011)

Mixed reviews on them, appears to be a lower class knife and some discrepancies in their place of manufacture, etc.  Check out this one:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f90/has-anyone-tried-gunter-wilhelm-knives-41699-2.html


----------



## raymo76 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks Pops, I came across that thread in my google search. Really does to seem mixed as far as the reviews go.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 3, 2011)

Raymo, the Forschner Victorinox Slicer is $37 on Amazon and maybe cheaper if you look around...These are Highly rated Knives, are used Extensively in Professional Kitchens, and is used more than my $200 JA Henckels...You can't go wrong...JJ


----------



## venture (Dec 3, 2011)

X2 on JJ's recommendation on the Forschner by Victorinox.  I don't have their slicer, but I have their boning knife and their chef's knife and both have served me as well as more expensive knives I have used in the past.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## raymo76 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks gents!


----------



## rstr hunter (Dec 3, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Raymo, the Forschner Victorinox Slicer is $37 on Amazon and maybe cheaper if you look around...These are Highly rated Knives, are used Extensively in Professional Kitchens, and is used more than my $200 JA Henckels...You can't go wrong...JJ


I too have one and would recommend it.


----------



## smokingtim16 (Nov 11, 2012)

knife.JPG



__ smokingtim16
__ Nov 11, 2012






Wanted to chime in because I've bought 4 of these knives from Costco now at different times.  These are heavy, razor sharp high quality butcher knives.  Keeps a razor edge.  I cut tons of meat, slice bone, prep tons of rib tips and that's tough cutting.  Knives are top notch I can tell you from first hand experience; been using them close to a year now.  Also, if you aren't happy, take it back to Costco to get a refund.  So, you can't miss.  If you're like me, you know that almost everything Costco carries is quality.  I used one of the knives to cut steaks on my cast iron grill grates one night.  This wasn't a smart move.  I put a tiny chip in the blade, can't hardly notice it.  But, I was using the knife like it was indestructible.  So, I got a chip in one of the blades.  You can't see this chip it is so small.  I put a post it note on the blade to mark the spot where the chip was and took a picture with the ipad and emailed it to Gunter Wilhelm's sales dept. on their website.  A few days passed, maybe a week, I didn't really expect to hear back, but sure enough I got an email from a guy with a fedex tracking number that I had a new knife being sent to me!  That's pretty impressive.  I got the meat cleaver, the asian cleaver is my all purpose, sotuku and the 10 inch chefs knife.  I'll be buying more for sure.  If you see these at Costco, grab a few, prices are only going up.


----------

